# Supraventricular Tachycardia



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I would love some tips on how to get rid of anxiety and fear too. Both of these can trigger an episode as well.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Considering your young age and how symptomatic you are, the ablation surgery is a must! Best and most likely scenario: it works, you're healed, you can do everything like everyone else. It sure is worth the risk. I have a friend a tad older than you (22) who just went through it, she's healed, pregnant and happy! 

As of trigger, you probably know that any stimulant is a trigger: tea, coffee, chocolate, energy drinks, stress, fatigue, dehydration etc. So you must eat regularly, drink plenty and sleep enough. And I suppose someone checked you're thyroid function, right?

The feeling of palpitation IS scary, no shame in feeling anxiety. But you can learn to control it. I would suggest you try yoga, it could help with breathing, control and relaxation, which is useful all the time anyway.:wink:

Good luck!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm 18, almost 19 
I have anxiety, irregular heart beat, and palpatations. 
Honestly when I can keep my anxiety under control it helps. Do something to relax you when you feel yourself getting anxious. It has been proven that petting something actually helps when you feel anxious! But i've had anxiety for many years....since like 3rd grade, so you soon figure out how make your body calm down and relax. Massaging the palm of my hand helps me too. 
Also I don't drink energy drinks and rarely do I have any caffiene. I drink decaf coffee and stay away from sodas and sweets. I first found out I had my irregular beat from an energy drink..those things are bad for you!
If you ever need to talk feel free to PM me!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Get the ablation. I had mine back in the early 90's when they were first doing them. It took me from being disabled to living a normal life. My mother, my sister, my daughter, my cousin, and my husband have all had ablations for SVT. (My poor kid didn't have a chance with getting it on both sides.) 

It is the best thing that you will ever do.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I wanted to add one more thing. They dope you totally out of your mind or even knock you out while they work on you. They only work through catheters so it is not open heart surgery. You will have very little pain, and you will be feeling great in a week. 

If you are on beta blockers, it might be a good idea to get off of them for a week before the procedure. Ask your doctor if it is ok. The first time that they did mine, my medication made it impossible for them to find the spot. I got off of it for the second round.

You are not signing up for a lot of pain. It is much less painful than taking a really good spill off of a cantering horse.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I work in a heart cath / electrophysiology lab. Get the ablation ... I look forward to hearing about your experience and the subsequent loss of anxiety over it.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Brenna Lee I too had exactly the same - SVT . 

I am very surprised they have let you go on as long as they have with this. I had one of the first ablations done in NZ when I was 28 - I am now 49 and, (apart from a series of unrelated broken bones last year LOL) fit and healthy.
I had to have another ablation done about 5 years after the first as they think they just missed the pathway (as scar tissue heals it shrinks and exposed it again)- the symptoms had come back.
Now I do not take any drugs for anything, if my body wasn't still healing from the bone breaks I'd be out there running - one day soon I'll start again.
I kick boxed for years after my first ablation. It is, as Celeste says, absolutely amazing what they can do  
Don't be scared, everyone at the hospital is so nice, just lie back and be spoilt for a while ;-)
Good luck and happy riding in the future.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I had an ablation done in 2007 for focal atrial tachycardia. My symptoms weren't as bad as yours sound (although any amount of running would trigger it nearly 100% of the time) I'd definitely recommend getting it done. 

That being said, I'm still not quite "normal" now. I actually have the opposite problem now- I've had several episodes of bradycardia that led to fainting and despite lots and lots of testing the doctors haven't figured out the exact cause. I'm not sure if it's even related to my history of tachycardia or the ablation. For some reason Prilosec seems to keep those episodes at bay (even though acid reflux was ruled out and I was put on a couple other prescription acid reducers that did nothing). I can only assume that one of the side effects of Prilosec is beneficial to me. We definitely still have a lot to learn in the field of medicine!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the wonderful responses!

I am sad to say that my cardiologist is making me try another form of beta blocker for 3 months. I only take it once a day, it works 1/2 the day, then I get symptomatic... I'm going to call and see if I can take it twice a day... 

This was the last thing I wanted... I am 17, and on frickin pills so I can semi function.

I am still too scared to exercise even when on the medication...
I want to go to my jumping lessons, but I am too scared! 

It makes me so sad, because I love jumping and running, and being able to exercise... ;(

Parents said I'd have to wait 2more years until they consider surgery again because a family doctor told them I could grow out of it... I feel so helpless.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

This sounds really strange to me. I'd be trying to get your parents to insist on a second opinion. To be so disabled so young by something so easy to fix is crazy. I'm very sorry to hear this brenna - you hang on in there, they must have a bloody good reason for this.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

The ONLY reason they told me is that the insurance wont pay enough.. 

I am doing all of the research I can to see if it really is true that I could grow out of it.... I haven't found anything. And my cardio never mentioned anything like it...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Brenna, that's awful I am very sorry for you. What are your options?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My daughter had her last ablation done at Emory. The insurance paid all that they were supposed to pay, but she still had a huge bill because the insurance is not very good. She had the procedure. After the fact, she contacted the hospital and told them that the bill produced a real hardship on her. They sent her forms to fill out. They forgave all of the bill that the insurance didn't pay. 

If you go to an electrophysiologist, he may can help you get set up to do it without you having to pay everything. They already make a king's ransom off of the insurance company. They might do it anyway.

Just so you'll know, beta blockers often cause depression. If you feel terribly discouraged, keep in mind that it might be the drugs. Eventually you will be able to get the procedure, get off the drugs, and the depressive side effects will be gone.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Brenna Lee said:


> Parents said I'd have to wait 2more years until they consider surgery again because a family doctor told them I could grow out of it... I feel so helpless.


Your parents should be listening to your cardiologist, not some random family doctor. Specialist versus general practitioner? Specialist wins every time.

I'm on Atenolol twice a day for rapid heartbeat. I do not have A-fib or anything life threatening, but I understand what you're going through. My cardiologist is more than willing to do the ablation on me, but would rather see if the medication helps first. It does most of the time, but every so often I'll have breakthrough events. Very scary and _very_ debilitating. 

Even if the insurance won't pay the majority of it, your folks can pay $10 a month for the rest of their natural lives to pay off the bill if they have to. Someone who really needs the surgery should get it, not have others give them a 'wait and see' attitude.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Speed, you and the OP need to see a cardiac electrophysiologist, not just a cardiologist.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Cardiologist will refer to electrophysiologist.. at least here.

And it's NOT surgery ... it's a procedure.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

And the electrophysiologist is the one that makes the call whether you need anything done.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

texasgal said:


> Cardiologist will refer to electrophysiologist.. at least here.
> 
> And it's NOT surgery ... it's a procedure.


Yes, my cardiologist has said if the medication doesn't work, he'll refer me. He says he's a 'plumber' and if I need an ablation done an 'electrician' has to do it. :wink:

Correct; procedure, not surgery. Still expensive and invasive, though.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Still expensive and invasive, though.


And so worth the risk and money if you need it.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Expensive, yes. 

An EP study is minimally invasive and will determine exactly where the issue is.

Ablation is moderately invasive, but still not surgery. 

It's such amazing technology and can be life changing... it's a shame some insurances won't cover it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, but may not be necessary. As an older adult going through menopause, my cardiologist isn't all gung ho to put me under the knife/laser if the medication will work.

I think the OP has life altering/threatening issues though, which is different from me. At 17 y/o, this may well save her life. For me, it'd be more of a convenience since what I have isn't life threatening, just scary and sometimes painful when I have breakthrough episodes.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Speed, I only say this because I'm in the business and know the politics (sad but true). Has your cardiologist even suggested you see an EP physician? Does he work closely with one?

Some cardiologist will delay the referral because, let's face it, once you go to the EP doc, he's not seeing you until your next annual cardiology visit... if then. Some don't want to refer until they are out of meds...

Again, not meddling, but there really is no reason for you not to consult an EP doc about this. You can still say no. But the EP doc is the one trained to have a detailed look at your situation.

We do ablations on people much older than you...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going for my 6 month checkup the last week of August. The last time I spoke to my cardiologist, he stated if there wasn't significant improvement he'd refer me. 

I'm not overly concerned that he's trying to guard me like a dog does a bone. He works for a huge cardiac organization called the Cardiovascular Group that has every type of doctor I might need. It's part of the Centra Medical Group, and is a cardiovascular center. So while I may not be seeing him, I'll still be in their system as a patient so they won't be losing any money. 

Lynchburg, VA has one of the best cardiac care systems in the US. I'm in pretty good hands.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Very good. .. I'll step out, now. Best wishes..*smile*


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if you 'grow out of it.' I started getting mild symptoms around the time that I hit puberty, and it got progressively worse until I had the ablation at 22. Also, my understanding is that arrhythmias often get worse during pregnancy and can endanger the life of the mother and baby (not to mention that you may or may not be able to continue taking any medications during that time). I know you're too young to be thinking of having kids anytime soon, but it's something to keep in mind!

If your insurance won't cover it, I can see why your parents would rather wait it out. I strongly suspected I would need this done when I got my first job out of college and got the best insurance my employer offered based on that assumption. I only had to pay the $20 co-pay for the electrophysiologist, but I will always remember seeing the insurance statement showing what they paid out- it was about $65k.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Brenna Lee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just felt like writing about what I am going through. Also wondering if there is anyone on here that's going through the same thing.
> 
> ...


 
I suffer from SVT myself and have for the last 20 years. I have been on daily heart medication to control it and doing great now. I would suggest you see a physician who can send you to a specialist to see what you need if anything.


----------

